# Freak Accidents, Disasters and Incidents



## noirua (28 May 2007)

A freak accident at a soccer match: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIKdK-T-jZM&mode=related&search=


----------



## BIG BWACULL (8 June 2007)

Poor Buggers are taking a battering off newcastle one freightliner grounded and another to follow. Mother nature is kickin some ass heh heh :


> Crew rescued from grounded ship, more vessels in trouble
> 
> * Tracy Ong
> * June 08, 2007
> ...






> Both ships were less than a nautical mile off Stockton Beach, north of Nobbys Beach, she said.
> 
> Also in distress off the same beach is the Coral Emerald. It is about 2.8 nautical miles offshore and its anchor is dragging due to the swell, she said.
> 
> ...



 Hope theirs no major spills
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/#


----------



## Flying Fish (8 June 2007)

anyone see the newsreport today of a a guy in china on a bike being hit by a bus, getting trapped under it, then getting up and walking away unscathed?


----------



## noirua (19 June 2007)

Quite a few accidents here and some are real disasters involving cars, trucks and aeroplanes.

Be warned that some people were badly injured or killed in these accident: 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1558/car_accident/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/642744/truck_accidents/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/582558/plane_crashes/


----------



## BIG BWACULL (22 June 2007)

Poor FREAKS  At least they were having a good time 


> Naked Couple Falls To Death From Roof
> Police Unsure What Happened
> 
> POSTED: 12:43 pm MDT June 20, 2007
> ...






> There are no signs of foul play a police sergeant said it's "too early to rule out anything."



VIDEO HERE
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/13538111/detail.html


----------



## BIG BWACULL (22 June 2007)

This is SAD Make ya think :headshake


> LOUISVILLE, Ky. -- A 13-year-old girl's feet were cut off Thursday at Six Flags' Kentucky Kingdom, police confirmed to Louisville, Ky., TV station WLKY.
> 
> Police said they got the call around 5 p.m. Thursday. Both of the girl's feet were detached at the ankle.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 July 2007)

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/specialamazingfootage2.html
This is surely similar to (but different from) the recent news - aussie  chopped in Fiji) - where the black box was lost by mechical robot claws during recovery.

however the accent in this one " Ohh No F***ing bitch!!" is clearly American   - 
terrible crash either way.


----------



## noirua (18 September 2007)

Unusual car accidents: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/818821/unusual_car_crash/


----------



## noirua (26 February 2008)

Details of the disaster that happened at the time of 9/11 when a plane sliced into the Pentagon, said to be the most well protected place on earth:  http://vodpod.com/search/search?q=flight+stunt&target=videos&mature=&x=3&y=9


----------



## noirua (24 May 2009)

A man threatened to commit suicide by jumping from a Chinese bridge was approached by a passer-by who shoved him over the edge, local media say.

Lai Jianshang, 66, said he was fed up with the desperate mans "selfish activity" which caused huge traffic jams in Guangzhou, southern China.

Chen Fuchao fell 8 meters on to an air cushion and is recovering in hospital, the official Xinhua news agence said.

Xinhua said Mr Lai was "taken away by police", but gave no further details.


----------



## noirua (27 May 2009)

"Mike Tyson's 4-year-old daughter on life support machine" after tragic accident:  http://news.aol.co.uk/mike-tysons-4-year-old-daughter/article/20090526000309990002


----------



## noirua (21 October 2009)

Almost got him: http://www.asylum.co.uk/2009/10/20/russian-pedestrian-escapes-death-by-a-whisker/
Maybe it did catch him, just out of shot.

A few more:  http://www.asylum.co.uk/2009/09/28/most-amazing-near-miss-collision-videos/


----------



## wayneL (21 October 2009)

noirua said:


> Almost got him: http://www.asylum.co.uk/2009/10/20/russian-pedestrian-escapes-death-by-a-whisker/
> Maybe it did catch him, just out of shot.




No. He made it. 

Amazing.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2009)

Fork lift truck driver has a bad day:  http://www.asylum.co.uk/videodetail/forklift-drivers-alcohol-pile-up/1193613978


----------



## noirua (6 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Fork lift truck driver has a bad day:  http://www.asylum.co.uk/videodetail/forklift-drivers-alcohol-pile-up/1193613978




A better link: http://www.asylum.co.uk/2009/11/03/forklift-driver-destroys-vodka-warehouse/


----------



## noirua (3 May 2010)

All traffic will be diverted until further notice! AND lots more.
http://o.aolcdn.com/art/gat/news/20/1/shock.html


----------



## noirua (26 May 2013)

Video: Burning railroad bridge collapse caught on camera in Texas - AOL Travel UK
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2013/05/24/video-burning-railroad-bridge-collapse-caught-on-camera-in-texas/


----------



## bellenuit (26 May 2013)

noirua said:


> Video: Burning railroad bridge collapse caught on camera in Texas - AOL Travel UK
> http://travel.aol.co.uk/2013/05/24/video-burning-railroad-bridge-collapse-caught-on-camera-in-texas/




Interesting to see the domino effect that caused it to completely collapse, rather than just a section. Each support structure buckled in the same way. It V shaped at the centre as it fell, just enough that the join point of the V was able to reach and hit the next support structure to its left, causing that to buckle in exactly the same way. This continued until the bridge fully collapsed.


----------



## noirua (15 July 2013)

Teen Driver Plunges Car Into Shrimp Basin, 5 People Die
http://autos.aol.com/article/teen-driver-plunges-car-into-shrimp-basin-5-people-die/


----------



## Knobby22 (15 July 2013)

That's awful, noirua.


----------



## Boggo (26 July 2013)

Same airport, same runway, same aircraft type and similiar flight point of origin just a few weeks after the last one.

This could have been a lot worse as they were still 3.8 miles from the airport !

http://avherald.com/h?article=465e38db&opt=0


----------



## noirua (30 July 2013)

Teen Inhales Dart From a Homemade Blowgun - AOL On
http://on.aol.com/video/teen-inhales-dart-from-a-homemade-blowgun-517867350?hp=1&playlist=127155


----------



## noirua (7 August 2013)

Video: How to make a motorcyclist sandwich | AOL Cars UK
http://cars.aol.co.uk/2013/08/06/video-how-to-make-a-motorcyclist-sandwich/


----------



## noirua (9 September 2013)

Sheppey Crash: 100 Cars Collide On Bridge
http://news.sky.com/story/1137389/sheppey-crash-100-cars-collide-on-bridge

'It is truly miraculous no one was killed': 130 vehicles, 200 hurt, a nine-hour delay - the mother of all rush-hour pile-ups at Kent's Sheppey Crossing - Home N...
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...news/new-sheppey-crossing-crash-video-2252872


----------



## noirua (28 September 2013)

Man killed in remote-control helicopter accident in Gravesend, Brooklyn | 7online.com
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local/new_york&id=9237643


----------



## noirua (2 October 2013)

Car Thief Sprayed With Invisible Ink During Break-In
http://autos.aol.com/article/car-thief-sprayed-with-invisible-ink-during-break-in/


----------



## burglar (2 October 2013)

noirua said:


> Car Thief Sprayed With Invisible Ink During Break-In
> http://autos.aol.com/article/car-thief-sprayed-with-invisible-ink-during-break-in/




Hahaha!

I hate thieves. :


----------



## cynic (2 October 2013)

burglar said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I hate thieves. :



A thief hating burglar?!

The burglar doth protest overmuch, methinks!


----------



## johenmo (3 October 2013)

cynic said:


> A thief hating burglar?!
> 
> The burglar doth protest overmuch, methinks!




 A plague upon it when thieves cannot be true one to another! _Shakespeare's Henry IV_.  Is it this that spawned the saying "no honour among(st) thieves"?


----------



## cynic (3 October 2013)

johenmo said:


> A plague upon it when thieves cannot be true one to another! _Shakespeare's Henry IV_.  Is it this that spawned the saying "no honour among(st) thieves"?



To thieve or not to thieve, that is the question!


----------



## noirua (9 October 2013)

Video: Lorry flies across US highway and explodes into fireball - 
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2013/08/04/video-lorry-flies-over-highway-explodes-fireball-indiana/


----------



## noirua (2 December 2013)

Warning: Some of the blog entries are horrific
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...icid=maing-grid7|uk|dl2|sec1_lnk3&pLid=226979


----------



## noirua (8 April 2018)

Dodgy SatNavs:
*Four members of Bristol family die in Florida car crash*
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...rs-of-bristol-family-die-in-florida-car-crash


----------



## noirua (28 April 2018)

400-pound man admits accidentally crushing step-grandson, 11, to death
http://metro.co.uk/2018/04/27/400-p...g-step-grandson-11-death-7504254/?ito=cbshare


-----

***** https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/may-stock-tipping-competition-entry-thread.33932/page-2


----------



## noirua (5 May 2018)

Warning! Do not click on this link if you are of a nervous disposition.
***A man is killed in this short video***


----------



## noirua (5 May 2018)

*South African footballer Luyanda Ntshangase dies two months after being struck by lightning*
https://wwos.nine.com.au/2018/05/05/07/10/lightning-kills-footballer-in-south-africa


----------



## noirua (10 June 2018)

It's a dodgy satnav once again; Who do you blindly follow in life. If it's a satnav or app kick yourself right now.
*Heartbreaking reason Corrie's Bill Roache missed dying daughter's final moments*
https://www.aol.co.uk/news/2018/06/...on-corries-bill-roache-missed-dying-daughter/

The pair were 15 minutes away from the hospital where Vanya was stricken with a liver condition when a sat-nav took them down a country road covered in snow, he said.
"The car just went straight on, smashed a sign, went over a traffic island and hit a hedgerow, smashing the whole front of the car," he said.


----------



## noirua (13 June 2018)

*Pescadores descrevem cenário de horror em praia da Ericeira*
https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/li...o-de-horror-na-praia-da-ericeira-9440018.html

*British-Australian Couple Fall To Their Deaths 'While Taking A Selfie' In Portugal*
https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/selfie-death_uk_5b20c3eee4b0bbb7a0e2fd18


----------



## noirua (19 June 2018)

The perils of Magnet Fishing:

*Father And Son Die 'Magnet Fishing' In Huddersfield Canal*
https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/en...t-fishing-tragedy_uk_5b2779e9e4b056b2263bb397


----------



## SirRumpole (29 June 2018)

I just came across this excellent analysis of the Air France Concorde crash by a former Concorde pilot.

Arrogance, incompetence, bad luck and neglect all contributed.

Well worth the watch.


----------



## noirua (8 July 2018)

*Three Canadian YouTube travel bloggers killed after falling over a waterfall in British Columbia*
Ryker Gamble, Alexey Lyakh and Megan Scraper were part of High On Life, a video blog group which posts videos of their travel adventures on social media.

The trio were swimming at the top of Shannon Falls in Squamish, British Columbia on Tuesday when they slipped and fell into a pool 98ft below, local police said.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/three-canadian-youtube-travel-bloggers-180213736.html


----------



## noirua (12 July 2018)

*Man dies after colliding with wife on zipline on honeymoon in Honduras*
https://www.yahoo.com/news/man-dies-colliding-wife-zipline-170048226.html


----------



## noirua (14 July 2018)

*Police motorcyclists collide during Bastille Day parade*
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/police-motorcyclists-collide-during-bastille-104456403.html


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 July 2018)

A few minutes ago I awoke with a loud crashing sound coming from the kitchen.

Thought there might be a burglar in the house so lay dead still and silent just listening. Couldn’t hear anything so after a few minutes decided to get up and investigate.

I find two cupboard doors open, the large chopping board in the sink and two smashed dinner plates on the bench.

When I went to bed the plates were on the bench, the cupboard doors were shut and there definitely wasn’t a chopping board in the sink.

Apart from assuming the chopping board struck the plates on its way to the sink and broke them the cause remains a mystery......


----------



## noirua (23 July 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> A few minutes ago I awoke with a loud crashing sound coming from the kitchen.
> 
> Thought there might be a burglar in the house so lay dead still and silent just listening. Couldn’t hear anything so after a few minutes decided to get up and investigate.
> 
> ...



In folklore and parapsychology, a *poltergeist* (/ˈpoʊltərˌɡaɪst/; German for "noisy ghost" or "noisy spirit") is a type of ghost or spirit that is responsible for physical disturbances, such as loud noises and objects being moved or destroyed. They are purportedly capable of pinching, biting, hitting, and tripping people. Most accounts of poltergeists describe the movement or levitation of objects such as furniture and cutlery, or noises such as knocking on doors.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poltergeist


----------



## noirua (9 September 2018)

*'She's dead, she's dead': Horrific moment banana boat flips killing Brit gran on Thomas Cook holiday in Egypt*
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/shes-dead-shes-dead-horrific-13193878


----------



## noirua (15 September 2018)

*Trevor Rees-Jones (bodyguard)*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trevor_Rees-Jones_(bodyguard)





https://youtu.be/EZG8hNOmaZA


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 September 2018)

I don’t have a news link but a runaway freight train (without a driver) was deliberately derailed to bring it to a halt at Devonport (Tas) today.

Some minor injuries to a couple of nearby pedestrians apparently but thankfully nothing serious.


----------



## noirua (27 April 2019)




----------



## noirua (7 May 2019)




----------



## noirua (22 March 2020)

*Catastrophe strikes 10 minutes after teen passes his driving exam*
https://www.aol.co.uk/news/2020/03/...10-minutes-after-teen-passes-his-driving-exa/


----------



## noirua (26 April 2020)




----------



## noirua (20 October 2020)

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...shoppers-in-disbelief/ar-BB1aaoRP?ocid=msnews


----------



## noirua (14 February 2021)




----------



## noirua (27 June 2021)

__





						Petrol station pump bursts into flames after driver forgot hose
					





					www.msn.com
				



This is the shocking moment a petrol station pump burst into flames after a driver forgot to return the hose. 
The pump was dragged and toppled over as the nozzle was left attached to a truck’s gas tank when it drove away in Parana, Brazil on June 16. 
CCTV footage shows the pump being engulfed in flames before a quick-thinking worker calmly took a fire extinguisher as the others tried to flee. 
Soon after two more workers arrived with extinguishers and the fire was out in less than a minute. 
No one was hurt in the incident as the fire was controlled right away. 
The petrol station manager Leandro da Silva Valim said: ‘I happened so fast but during fire incidents, we needed to act fast before it could be out of control. ‘We received training to know what to do. 
Thanks to training, we were able to contain the fire. We were relieved the damage was not serious and no one was hurt.’


----------



## noirua (28 November 2021)

Child dies of head injuries after falling from his wheelchair​Gus Mccubbing For Australian Associated Press 




__





						Child dies of head injuries after falling from his wheelchair
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## noirua (30 January 2022)

The Arizona parents whose three children were killed when the family drove through a flood in Tonto Creek were spared prison on Thursday, and were instead given five years of probation.




__





						Parents spared jail after driving through flood that killed three children
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## noirua (5 February 2022)

Video of accident.




__





						Car Loses Control and Flips Through the Air
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## noirua (5 February 2022)

The London Beer Flood of 1814
					

On Monday 17th October 1814, a terrible disaster claimed the lives of at least 8 people. A bizarre industrial accident resulted in the release of a beer tsunami onto the streets of London...




					www.historic-uk.com


----------



## noirua (22 August 2022)

Woman dies in crash which left car on railway track in west London
					

The crash involving a Range Rover and a Tesla happened on the A40 westbound near Park Royal Tube station in west London. The A40 has been closed with cordons put in place, and the Piccadilly line has been part suspended between Acton Town and Uxbridge.




					news.sky.com


----------



## noirua (12 September 2022)

Warning - Do not click on this link if at all nervous or squeamish.








						https://www.quora.com/Is-it-necessary-to-crouch-or-duck-when-entering-a-live-helicopter/answer/Kev-DeBoer
					

https://www.quora.com/Is-it-necessary-to-crouch-or-duck-when-entering-a-live-helicopter/answer/Kev-DeBoer




					qr.ae


----------

